# Gang Research



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi everyone!!!
I was just hoping to get some unofficial information regarding the prevalence of gangs in the Nashua NH area. I figured since we are so close maybe some of you might know which gangs are in the area and the average age of the gang memeber. I was also wondering if there were any gangs that were established in Nashua that are of some importance. This is for a public health presentation at Southern NH Medical Center. Oh and by the way I am graded on this so your help would be *greatly* appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Also, I heard of a website that kids look at to "start gangs or recruit" members for local gangs. Does anyone know it?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

http://www.segag.org/

http://www.splcenter.org/

Not sure if that will help any...but that's all I got.


----------

